# Wanting to buy MENACING MOLLY



## Nightmareon216

Hey everyone,

I’m looking for a working menacing Molly. I was hoping to stay around $200 and I can pay shipping costs too. I’m open though on pricing based on condition. Hoping to find her before Christmas! If anyone is willing to sell or even trade for other spirit animatronics, please let me know 






3.5 Ft Menacing Molly Animatronics – Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


Who doesn’t love an innocent little girl on a swing? Sweet little Molly loves to sing and play with friends, but she has been playing on her swing for quite some time. Don't say we didn't warn you... For if you move too close to young Molly, you’ll scream in horror and she bends backward to...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## Nightmareon216

Found her!


----------



## Aprildelima

I am also looking! I am willing to pay the same!


----------



## Nightmareon216

If you are in Maryland, there is someone that has it posted for a good price on FB Marketplace. It's local pick up only though


----------



## ibarragan.esq

Hi I’m looking for a nephew for Christmas. If anyone is willing to sell, please contact me.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

ibarragan.esq said:


> Hi I’m looking for a nephew for Christmas. If anyone is willing to sell, please contact me.


Just making sure you see this as you're new:









!!! SCAMMER WARNING !!!


I was targeted by a scammer today who saw one of my "Wanted to Buy" postings. I have been jerking them around for a couple of hours trying to get more information but figured I should finally warn people here. Look out for "Iblis45" on HF, [email protected] gmail.com, [email protected] yahoo.com...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------

